# Hello Everyone



## karl8228 (May 9, 2018)

hi to all. im newly diabetic type 2! i found out because i have strange blisters on my foot/legs which the foot turned to holes and now im all wrapped up from the nurse!! but im not healing which sucks.. eating antibiotics like there going out of fashion. i started dieting 10 days ago which hit hard because all the sugar coming out !! headaches and more. but feeling great now. im taking metformin which i dont feel a thing taking them so are they working? i dont no as i have not spoke to anyone about this until now.. pretty worried to be honest as not sure what to eat or drink... ive just gone straight in to water only and 3 meals a day really healthy ones! but then ive seen people taking about eat 6 times a day little but often ? i dont no what im doing.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 9, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Karl.
Yes, it is a problem knowing what to do.
As a diabetic we have to manage carbs.  It's not food that makes out sugars rise. It's carbohydrates. Potatoes, rice, bread, pasta etc.  You can eat some.  How much of which, and what with, is the question. (I'm still figuring it out!)
Get a meter and self test. Test before and 1-2 hours after eating. Keep a food diary and a record of your levels.  That way you can see what affect food has on your BG levels. Along with any changes.  Hopefully you will see a pattern.


----------



## Flakie (May 9, 2018)

Hello Karl and welcome to,this very helpful forum. I was diagnosed type 2 last September and like you hadn’t a clue at the beginning! I didn’t really get much help from my diabetic nurse and have learned most of what I know from here. I cut out the sugars right away and then learnt about carbs which came as a surprise. I thought a healthy breakfast was a bowl of cornflakes but how wrong I was! Cereal, white bread, white pasta and rice and potatoes are all the carbs which will generally spike your blood sugars so best avoided until you get used to things. A lot of diabetics type 2 are told they do not need to test but I don’t see how you would know what foods spike your blood sugars if you don’t. The meter that is recommended on here is the Codefree which you can get from Amazon and somewhere else I can’t remember but someone will be along to provide a link as I’m not sure how to do that! They recommend that one as the strips are the cheapest around. I drink sugar free coke and sugar free squash, and still have my tea but with sweeteners. I switched to wholemeal bread but the small sliced loaves but do miss my marmalade. There is a thread here all,about food which would be helpful to you and make sure your nurse refers you for a diabetic awareness course as that will prove helpful. Mine omitted to do it for me and I’ve only just got booked on to one. My initial blood test, the hba1c showed a reading of 73 which is quite high, and in six months I’ve got it down to 40 which is classed as non diabetic, which I’m chuffed about. Doesn’t mean I can stop being sensible though! Sorry you’re having problems with your feet, but the sooner you get your levels sorted the better placed you’ll be for them to heal and at least not get any worse. Ask away as there are some lovely people on here with a lot more experience than me.


----------



## karl8228 (May 9, 2018)

thanks for your reply's my blood come back at 57 which in comparison is low. i do tend to eat jacket studs and i have switched to wholemill bread plus brown rice aswell. i have kept a food diary because i wanted to show the nurse what im eating!! now your saying Carbs!!! i think ive completely wasted a week on my diet!! i have just looked on amazon and found the test kit and i have bought it so ill wait and see what that says. does the nurse check your blood on the visits?


----------



## Flakie (May 9, 2018)

That’s good, and you’ve made a good start on the eating. I had the hba1c test last September and had another in March so I assume my surgery does them every six months. I haven’t actually had any contact with my nurse so have done it alone except for this forum. But I test every morning at least before eating anything and my morning levels average less than 6 which I think is good. Keep it up!


----------



## CathyB (May 9, 2018)

Hi Karl, welcome 
I’m also a relatively new type 2, I spent my first week eating jacket spuds, pasta thinking they were healthy foods, then I found this forum and read a little, enough too realise carbs were the bad guys, so then I spent the next week feeling miserable as there was nothing nice to eat so I may as well give up or starve....sulking I read more, then I read even more and I realised there was loads of ideas for different kinds of food here so maybe it wouldn’t be so bad!  I learned to test to see what worked for me or didn’t and now I am really enjoying my food, don’t crave sugar anymore, and feel SO much better!  Take your time to read the suggested threads, use your testing strips to see what works for you,  it most of all, ask questions, as often as you need to


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 9, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> does the nurse check your blood on the visits?





Flakie said:


> I had the hba1c test last September and had another in March so I assume my surgery does them every six months


Finger prick test: this will not be done by the practice.
HbA1c:  (blood taken from the arm and sent away)  Usually this will be taken a week or two before a review.  This will allow time for the results to come back before the actual review.  How often the HbA1c is done may be different to how often you see the nurse.  It may be done 3 monthly (the minimum time for a useful result?), six monthly or yearly.  The same goes for meetings with the nurse.


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 9, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> i have kept a food diary because i wanted to show the nurse what im eating!! now your saying Carbs!!! i think ive completely wasted a week on my diet!!


You can try showing the nurse, see if you get any guidance from them.  Don't rely on it though.


----------



## HOBIE (May 9, 2018)

Welcome Karl8228


----------



## Flakie (May 9, 2018)

I personally had a face to face with the DN after I was diagnosed last September then had a follow up phone call. Then I had another call after I’d refused to take the Metformin so she could have a go at me, and haven’t heard from her since. I asked if I was due another blood test in March which was six months but didn’t speak to her, just the receptionist who confirmed I was due, had it done and it appeared on my online access. No comment or request for a review at all. Not bothered actually as she was so unpleasant I don’t particularly want to see her again. If I have a problem I’ll ask to see my GP.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 9, 2018)

Flakie said:


> I personally had a face to face with the DN after I was diagnosed last September then had a follow up phone call. Then I had another call after I’d refused to take the Metformin so she could have a go at me, and haven’t heard from her since. I asked if I was due another blood test in March which was six months but didn’t speak to her, just the receptionist who confirmed I was due, had it done and it appeared on my online access. No comment or request for a review at all. Not bothered actually as she was so unpleasant I don’t particularly want to see her again. If I have a problem I’ll ask to see my GP.


I always see my GP for my reviews...I saw the DSN at our surgery once & that was enough.


----------



## Amigo (May 9, 2018)

I don’t think we even have one. I just see a nurse at the surgery but it’s very straightforward and once a year.


----------



## Flakie (May 9, 2018)

Maybe I’ll get called up after a year then. Not holding my breath!


----------



## Drummer (May 10, 2018)

I lowered my BG levels to normal and my feet are small and pink again - they had puffed up on the 'cholesterol lowering' diet, and gone rather dark and a bit crusty, by eating low carb - and I think that the HCPs are sulking a bit. I've not seen my dr since being diagnosed. Best way maybe - got sorted out by my own efforts.
Those holes in the feet do not sound very nice - Keep taking the tablets, and if anything seems to be going wrong shout long and loud for attention. I hope that if you get your diet right and your BG levels more normal that they will start to heal.
I have a self imposed limit of 10 percent carbs, and started out with 50 gm of carbs a day as maximum. I eat twice a day, early and late, and feel great.
These days I go out teaching again - morris dancing on Mondays, Maypole and longsword on Wednesdays more morris dancing on Thursdays, and to various events at the weekends so I am glad I had the good shoes in the back of the wardrobe...
For some people the low carb diet is a bit of a pain, but I'm skipping around like a Spring lamb on it.


----------



## Jeandp (May 10, 2018)

Hi @karl8228 and welcome to the forum. I hope you get your feet sorted out pdq. 

You mentioned brown rice, I thought eating brown rice and brown pasta would be OK when I first came on here, but it was pointed out to me that brown anything (including bread) is only slightly less bad than white. A good substitute for rice is cauliflower rice, most supermarkets stock it now. And a bread most of us can tolerate is Burgen bread (made with soya and linseed) I love it and it is only £1 at Asda.

Have a good look at the other sections, especially food and carbs for helpful tips. Good luck!


----------



## karl8228 (May 10, 2018)

thanks all for the advise guys  i will try to cut carbs are see how it goes for a few weeks! i hope i dont have a problem as im a massive meat and spud fan! my foot is pretty bad and i hope to god after losing weight i do heal up as i really dont want to lose limbs! all i keep reading is people losing limbs and going blind. im seeing my nurse today so fingers crossed she can help with most of the questions i have! (keep strong everyone)


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 10, 2018)

Welcome to the forum,  the best way to see what you can tolerate is to test, as it can be different for all of us.  I can tolerate porridge, some people cant.  I have also found I can tolerate the Hovis lower carb seeded bread 2 slices, but I have to be careful not to eat too much of it. Portion size is another factor with carbs, hence why I only eat 2 slices of the lower carb bread.  There are also some fantastic recipes on here for lower carb alternatives to bread and pastry.  

Good luck with your appointment today, but don't be surprised if the DN advises a low fat diet which most of us have found didn't work or help with our diabetes.  I am lucky my DN nurses does recommend a lowish carb diet, but not cutting carbs out completely.


----------



## karl8228 (May 10, 2018)

well i had my nurse visit today and i must say it was totally pointless! all she said was lose weight and come back in 3 months.. even tho i asked about dieting and more! didnt think it would be so basic! oh well. i had my other nurse appointment about the holes in my foot and the nurse did say she is worried as it is getting worse and no sign off healing... now im panicing.


----------



## Zillah (May 11, 2018)

Oh Karl that's rubbish 'advice', I would be tempted to see a doctor about your feet to allay your concerns. Big hug. x


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 11, 2018)

Hi @karl8228.  Well, you might as well ask the cat for dietary advice!  Not very helpful at all.  In fact, most GP's know nothing about diet & some even admit to that.  I see you like meat, which is good.  It won't affect you BG levels, just make sure it's high quality & not full of filler.  Wholemeal carbs can still spike, just take a little longer to do so.  How do you feel about cauliflower?  Well, it's a low carb & very versatile veg.  I have cauli rice (which is lovely stir fried with egg), it's also good as a potato alternative when mashed with cheese & butter.  Don't worry about the fats in this stuff.  These are healthy fats, despite what you may have been told.  They will not higher your cholesterol or fur up your arteries or make you fat (unless you eat too much, of course).


----------



## karl8228 (May 15, 2018)

why is it so hard to do your own prick test lol!! i got a nurse to do it yesterday and my blood was 4.8 which after 10 days of diet i think is good? but attempting to do it my self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant lol


----------



## Bubbsie (May 15, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> why is it so hard to do your own prick test lol!! i got a nurse to do it yesterday and my blood was 4.8 which after 10 days of diet i think is good? but attempting to do it my self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant lol


It gets easier karl...and yes excellent results...you'll be fine with it soon enough...just take your time with the lancet.


----------



## Jeandp (May 15, 2018)

Wow, great result!! I am right handed and find it easier to prick a finger on my right hand, then hold it so the bottom of the drop of blood just touches the strip, and the strip will kind of suck it on. Make sure the drop symbol is showing on the meter first. It will get easier. Good luck.


----------



## karl8228 (May 15, 2018)

thanks for replys guys! i did manage to be brave and do the test my self!! my results yesterday was 4.8 that was after 4 hours of eating and today i had chicken madras and brown rice big bad and a brown pitta bread and onion and 1 hour after i did the test again and it was 5.6 ? isnt that in the normal range of a none diabetic? or am i jumping the gun


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2018)

Karl - the answer to that Q is Yes, BUT!!  unless you also test before eating, you actually don't have a clue how that specific meal affected your own BG.

Have you read 'Test, Review, Adjust' to explain how, why what?  http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

Incidentally, whilst you are on that website, do a search on there for 'Painless Pricks' which will help you no end, regarding that!


----------



## Mark Parrott (May 15, 2018)

That's a great 1 hour test, @karl8228, but the key test is 2 hours after & that's when you hope it is starting to go down.


----------



## karl8228 (May 15, 2018)

ah i see what u mean ill try it ill test before the meal soon and 2 hours after and post the results ! im having mince and onion and peas carrots and 3 salad potatoes and little gravy so lets see what happens!!


----------



## Flakie (May 15, 2018)

One of my favourites! You should be fine with that but if not next time try it without the potatoes.
Just one thing, Make sure you’ve not had anything for a few hours before eating as this could skew the readings.


----------



## JMyrtle (May 15, 2018)

Now I'm ok with four salad potatoes but more than half a usual potato sends my levels sky high.
Don't understand that one bit we are all different I suppose.


----------



## karl8228 (May 15, 2018)

Love potato but really will stop soon. My blood before my meal was 4.8 again and 2 hours later it is 5.7 so ,
Might stop the metformin and check my levels tomorrow night


----------



## Ralph-YK (May 15, 2018)

4.8 to 5.7 is very good, and I'd say not that much.  And both figures are good in their own right.


----------



## trophywench (May 15, 2018)

Takes 3 weeks for |Metformin to build up in your body and the same when you reduce or stop it.  It doesn't have any direct effect on BG either - just helps the body to use whatever insulin it gets, better.


----------



## khskel (May 16, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> Love potato but really will stop soon. My blood before my meal was 4.8 again and 2 hours later it is 5.7 so ,
> Might stop the metformin and check my levels tomorrow night


Good result that. A rise of less than three after eating is 'in target'.


----------



## karl8228 (May 16, 2018)

well ive asked for a new blood test to make sure i am diabetic as my blood is remaining really good and ive only been on metformin two weeks so ive stopped today! i have heard that an infection can course higher blood results. and with my legs the way they are then maybe thats why the bloods come back diabetic? but ill have to get this sorted to make sure


----------



## Northerner (May 17, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> well ive asked for a new blood test to make sure i am diabetic as my blood is remaining really good and ive only been on metformin two weeks so ive stopped today! i have heard that an infection can course higher blood results. and with my legs the way they are then maybe thats why the bloods come back diabetic? but ill have to get this sorted to make sure


It's certainly a possibility Karl, any form of illness or things that place stress on the body can raise levels. Let us know how you get on with the test


----------



## Bubbsie (May 17, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> well ive asked for a new blood test to make sure i am diabetic as my blood is remaining really good and ive only been on metformin two weeks so ive stopped today! i have heard that an infection can course higher blood results. and with my legs the way they are then maybe thats why the bloods come back diabetic? but ill have to get this sorted to make sure


There's no harm in asking for a second opinion karl ...get yourself a definite diagnosis/answer...good luck.


----------



## karl8228 (May 18, 2018)

hi all. well im not allowed a blood test ive been told i have to wait another 8 weeks. so i guess ill just stop the meds all together and just check my bloods once a month if normal then ill just carry on!! bit of a downer having the doctors saying no to double checking if there its right..


----------



## Bubbsie (May 18, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> Love potato but really will stop soon. My blood before my meal was 4.8 again and 2 hours later it is 5.7 so ,
> Might stop the metformin and check my levels tomorrow night


Its unlikely you'll notice any difference by tomorrow...it takes a while for the Metformin to build up in your system...similarly it will take a while for it to reduce...so it may be a week or so before you would really notice any difference.


----------



## Bubbsie (May 18, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> hi all. well im not allowed a blood test ive been told i have to wait another 8 weeks. so i guess ill just stop the meds all together and just check my bloods once a month if normal then ill just carry on!! bit of a downer having the doctors saying no to double checking if there its right..


The HbA1c tests  gives us our average Blood Glucose levels for the preceding three months...our red blood cells (which are tested for the HbA1c) last on average three months before dying off...so if you repeated the test too soon ...i.e. before the expiry of three months...you would have some overlap from the previous test...and not get a true reflection of your immediate HbA1c levels.


----------



## Flossypops (May 18, 2018)

Hi Karl. It all very confusing and scary but there is light at the end of the tunnel. I manage my type 2 through diet and exercise. I was diagnosed in June 17 ( massive shook and denial and said these results be someone else's) and was on metformin twice a day which really worked for me. I am now 3 stone lighter and on no medication. I use the carbs and cals book which is a good point of reference but not all of use are the same so you might find different things work for you. I eat lots of fish, veg and salad sounds boring but this is with full fat dressing and butter which for years everything was low fat which was full of sugar. Remove fat add sugar. I do avoid pasta but have pizza and red wine night every Friday as a treat as life is for living too as well as checking your bg. I also have high fibre items including the hovis carb bread but again in moderation. I also eats tons of nuts and they really fill me up the salted and dry roasted. Yum I was told to get true reading for your bloods it a 3 month cycle which will give a true reading for your blood glucose levels. This forum is great for tips and support. Good luck


----------



## Jeandp (May 18, 2018)

Flossypops said:


> Hi Karl. It all very confusing and scary but there is light at the end of the tunnel. I manage my type 2 through diet and exercise. I was diagnosed in June 17 ( massive shook and denial and said these results be someone else's) and was on metformin twice a day which really worked for me. I am now 3 stone lighter and on no medication. I use the carbs and cals book which is a good point of reference but not all of use are the same so you might find different things work for you. I eat lots of fish, veg and salad sounds boring but this is with full fat dressing and butter which for years everything was low fat which was full of sugar. Remove fat add sugar. I do avoid pasta but have pizza and red wine night every Friday as a treat as life is for living too as well as checking your bg. I also have high fibre items including the hovis carb bread but again in moderation. I also eats tons of nuts and they really fill me up the salted and dry roasted. Yum I was told to get true reading for your bloods it a 3 month cycle which will give a true reading for your blood glucose levels. This forum is great for tips and support. Good luck


Hi @Flossypops (LOVE your name!) I know that you know exactly what you are doing, and you are doing so well, but I just wanted to mention as you like pizza, have you tried the fathead pizza on the ditch the carbs site. It's delicious, we much prefer it to the old pizza.


----------



## HOBIE (May 19, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> hi to all. im newly diabetic type 2! i found out because i have strange blisters on my foot/legs which the foot turned to holes and now im all wrapped up from the nurse!! but im not healing which sucks.. eating antibiotics like there going out of fashion. i started dieting 10 days ago which hit hard because all the sugar coming out !! headaches and more. but feeling great now. im taking metformin which i dont feel a thing taking them so are they working? i dont no as i have not spoke to anyone about this until now.. pretty worried to be honest as not sure what to eat or drink... ive just gone straight in to water only and 3 meals a day really healthy ones! but then ive seen people taking about eat 6 times a day little but often ? i dont no what im doing.


How are you doing Karl ?


----------



## karl8228 (Jun 17, 2018)

hi all just an update. ive lost 12kg well 26 pound  the blood test I was going for never happened as they insisted I had to wait at least 8 weeks after finding out so on the 26th of this month is my blood test day!! so fingers crossed my AC1 is low!! pretty nervous to be honest!! if they say its in normal range then ill come of the meds and go for it  if anything this has giving me a kick up the azz !! losing fat and being a lot more active! plus the feeling of never wanted to sit down lol!! ill post an update soon

plus ive been doing my blood check each day and before meals its 4.7 / 4.8 and 2 hours after meals its never higher than 5.8


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 17, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2018)

Your doing fantastic!


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 18, 2018)

Flakie said:


> Maybe I’ll get called up after a year then. Not holding my breath!


It would be easier for you to put it in the diary rather than hope that they call you.
When your review is due,  phone for an appointment for blood tests and book in the follow up review appointment.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 18, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> why is it so hard to do your own prick test lol!! i got a nurse to do it yesterday and my blood was 4.8 which after 10 days of diet i think is good? but attempting to do it my self!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant lol


Well done Karl.
Now you know that dieting works and there is a loads of advice on here in the foodie section.
Have a read and see what others have done.  Many people manage their T2 with just an improved diet and more exercise.  You have made a great start.

Testing gets easier.  You could try using the base of your thumb which is less painful.


----------



## Alister (Jun 18, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> In fact, most GP's know nothing about diet & some even admit to that.


Personally I prefer one who admits he dosen't know (at least if it provokes them into finding out) over one who just recites the book parrot fashion with no knowledge. although one with enough knowledge to know one size does not fit all & he needs to listen to the patient & work with them is best.

The feet definitely need care & attention, it may be a good idea to ask for a referral to a specialist


----------



## karl8228 (Jun 27, 2018)

blood check done and it came back as A1c 39 !! they said im in the range of a none diabetic !! so im hoping to see the doc on Monday and ask about coming of these tablets and see how things go  but from losing 2 stone and 30 mins a day walking I went from 57 to 39 so not bad  so on a negative side I still have a whole in my leg....


----------



## Drummer (Jun 27, 2018)

The women in my father's family were all nurses or midwives - though I am pretty sure that some of the previous generations were witches, and one of their 'salves' was olive oil - this at a time when it was only available from chemists in tiny bottles.
Any scraped knee or cut was carefully treated with a layer of the oil - and it was carefully dripped onto a piece of lint using a glass 'beak' - so as to keep the oil sterile.
Apparently it has been tested 'scientifically' and found to help healing - rather like the way raspberry leaf tea has been tested 'scientifically' and shown to be of value in late pregnancy and child birth - like centuries of use counts for nothing....
Anyway - just a thought - olive oil might help, but be sure it is from am unopened bottle - or perhaps it can still be got from a chemist and have the 'B.P.' mark on it to assure its purity.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 27, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> blood check done and it came back as A1c 39 !! they said im in the range of a none diabetic !! so im hoping to see the doc on Monday and ask about coming of these tablets and see how things go  but from losing 2 stone and 30 mins a day walking I went from 57 to 39 so not bad  so on a negative side I still have a whole in my leg....


Keep up with them Walks Karl. Well done


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> blood check done and it came back as A1c 39 !! they said im in the range of a none diabetic !! so im hoping to see the doc on Monday and ask about coming of these tablets and see how things go  but from losing 2 stone and 30 mins a day walking I went from 57 to 39 so not bad  so on a negative side I still have a whole in my leg....


That's a great improvement Karl!


----------



## karl8228 (Jul 3, 2018)

well I been to the doctors and they told me stay on 2000mg a day metformin for 3 more months even tho my A1C is 39 ? dont no .. but there finally sorting my legs out thank god!!  anyone else on a high dose but a low A1C?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> well I been to the doctors and they told me stay on 2000mg a day metformin for 3 more months even tho my A1C is 39 ? dont no .. but there finally sorting my legs out thank god!!  anyone else on a high dose but a low A1C?


I suppose it's one of those situations Karl, where the metformin might be what is helping you to that A1C, but it might be more apparent in 3 months that you don't need it, so the doctor is probably just being cautious. The advantage of being on even a small dose, of course, is that if you live in England all your prescription items will be free whilst you are on medication for diabetes and you might have to start paying if you stop it and have no other exemptions. Are you suffering any side-effects from it? The decision to continue taking it is yours, of course.

Good to hear that your legs are finally getting the attention they need


----------



## karl8228 (Jul 4, 2018)

hi no I haven't had any side effects from metformin infact metformin has had a big positive effect on me! but I would rather stop the medication and attempt to just diet! but the doctor yesterday did mention that my A1C was high at the same time the infection in my legs started and the infection could of had a effect on my A1C lvls. so in the next 3 months we will see what is happening. the medication is free for me without diabetes as im tax exempt due to tax credit


----------



## Northerner (Jul 4, 2018)

karl8228 said:


> hi no I haven't had any side effects from metformin infact metformin has had a big positive effect on me! but I would rather stop the medication and attempt to just diet! but the doctor yesterday did mention that my A1C was high at the same time the infection in my legs started and the infection could of had a effect on my A1C lvls. so in the next 3 months we will see what is happening. the medication is free for me without diabetes as im tax exempt due to tax credit


That makes sense  If you're not getting side-effects then I'd probably give it a bit longer before stopping so the next A1C you get will be reflective of where you stand without the infection, but of course it's entirely up to you  I'm also a person who prefers to take as little medication as possible -when I was diagnosed I was put on 11 meds plus insulin, now I'm only on one, plus insulin (unlikely ever to stop needing the insulin unless they find a cure! )


----------



## karl8228 (Dec 4, 2018)

hello everyone its been awhile  I hope everyone is doing well! well I got some news. my A1c dropped to 36 using 2000mg a day and the doctor told me to cut the tablets in half.. so I done the next best thing and stopped the tablets all together! im doing so much better with out the tablets strangly.. my bloods have dropped to 35 and I feel 100% better for it ive lost 62 pound which helps a lot  so the future seems bright! im hoping to drop another 100 pound this time next year.. ive never been so determined lol  but if anything in my experience I eat 3 meals a day (smaller ones and salads) I only go on my treadmill for 20 minutes a day and thats it and its working


----------

